# Modificacion de circuito de strato



## nem_sys (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola tengo una strato y le modifique el circuito para eliminar el selector que no me gustaba para nada y estaba haciendo ruido, entonces utilize un pote para controlar el volumen de cada microfono, bueno el problema esta en que si le bajo el volumen al primero se baja todo, osea si yo quiero poner un pote para cada mic este circuito esta bien?


----------



## alexus (Jul 31, 2009)

que es un strato?

se explicativo!


----------



## Dano (Ago 1, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> que es un strato?
> 
> se explicativo!



Fender Stratocaster

=> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_rohqWv956...zhci9dI/s320/fender_stratocaster_standard.jpg


----------



## nem_sys (Ago 2, 2009)

si una strato es como ya respondieron es un modelo de guitarra Stratocaster que en este caso la mia no es Fender que es la marca del fabricante, igual es lo de menos me gustaria saber si es el circuito correcto o algo tendria que modificar?

la otra cosa que me gustaria meter es un potenciometro deslizable en uno de los volumenes, el problema en esto esta en la resistencia de un deslizable, osea no hay deslizables de 500k (por lo menos en uruguay) y no se como mierda voy a hacer para meterle un deslizable en algun vol pero lo quiero hacer ¿Algun concejo?


----------



## nem_sys (Ago 4, 2009)

Trate de que el circuito quedara mas prolijo, pero ta ahora bajo cualquier potenciometro al minimo y los otros microfonos no suenan. Alguna idea del por que?

Con respecto a lo del potenciometro deslizable, lo que quiero es tratar de sustituir de alguna manera un potenciometro de volumen, que en este caso son los 3 de 500K por uno deslizable que aca lo mas grande que hay es de 100k, igual preferible si utilizo uno de 50K.

Tambien se me ocurre hacer un potenciometro de 500k cacero, pero de eso no tengo idea de como.

Culaquier comentario viene bien.

Gracias


----------



## electrodan (Ago 4, 2009)

Se te baja el volumen cuando bajas un solo potenciómetro a tierra, porque en de vez de mandar una sola pastilla a tierra, estás mandando toda la linea de salida. Si querés te edito el dibujo para mostrarte que es lo que pasa, pero creo que se entiende. Quizás eliminando las conexiones a GND de cada potenciómetro (pero si cortar la de cada pastilla, por supuesto) funcione.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nem_sys (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola electrodan, puede ser que lo que vos queres decir es que ponga los potenciometros como reostato? o estoy confundiendo si es asi me gustaria saber la diferencia tambien. 
Bueno el resultado del circuito seria este?





Ahora mi duda es de que serve teoricamente agregarle los condensadores que puso elaficionado? y como los calculo?

Gracias!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 5, 2009)

Ay va, eso había pensado yo. Tampoco se si funcionará. Te recomiendo que pruebes las dos soluciones, y veas que pasa.


----------



## nem_sys (Ago 5, 2009)

Aun no lo probe con la guitarra, pero probe algo parecido con un led y un potenciometro, primero lo conecte como potenciometro simple osea usando las 3 patas y despues como reostato, lo que paso fue que como reostato la luz nunk se termino de apagar, como potenciometro simple si. crees que si lo hago con la guitarra pasara lo mismo o puede que yo lo conectara mal?

ahora con el tema de pote deslizable se me ocurre comprar uno de 50k, desarmarlo hacer una resistencia de 500k para sustituirla por la de 50, pero es terrible despelote
Otra idea es conectar potes en serie y que se muevan todos al mismo tiempo, pero si compro de 50K tengo que comprar 10 potes!
Otra es ponerle una resistencia antres del pote deslizable pero pierdo pila de señal
Algo mas disparatado creo que es hacerla activa que no tengo idea de como es pero vi que el pote del circuito activo es bajo, podria algo asi pero no estoy sacando uno de los de volumen, estoy agregando uno.

No se que soluciones ustedes que son los expertos me pueden tirar, es un caprichito de nene chico, pero lo veo muy atractivo para meterle a la guitarra, y aparte se puede decir que hace la funcion de pedal de volumen   jeje


----------



## electrodan (Ago 5, 2009)

Como probaste el LED? Porque no es lo mismo una pila que la muy débil corriente de los micrófonos. Te recomiendo que pruebes el circuito de Elaficionado, a ver que pasa. Pero lo vas a tener que hacer con la guitarra, porque con corriente contínua no va a funcionar. Y ya de paso si funciona, lo podrías dejar quieto.


----------



## elmario (Ago 7, 2009)

http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/wiring-diagrams/

Say no more


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Creo que el busca hacer un circuito no-convencional. Si no, obviamente hay por lo menos decenas de circuitos de guitarra por la web.


----------



## elmario (Ago 8, 2009)

Desde que Leo Fender inventó la guitarra eléctrica hasta hoy se han probado unas cuantas cosas y lo que mejor funciona es lo convencional, por eso las grandes marcas lo usan con los resultados obvios, de ahi a querer modificar por gusto propio está muy bien peeero...el resultado SIEMPRE va a ser mas pobre, o sea, se puede poner un pote de 50k sin problemas o del valor que quieras, ya está recontraprobado y demostrado que lo que mejor se adapta a las single coils es 250k y a las humbucker 500k...


----------

